# Canada BEATS USA!! Under 21 tournament



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

Canada beat team usa in Argentina 93-90 in Overtime.. Levon Kendall for Canada scored 40 points!!!! Other notables were Aaron Doornekamp with 10 points, 9 boards, and 3 assists.. Also Garry Gallimore (whom had a 25 point effort yesterday against Isreal in a come-from-behind victory to make the playoff round) struggle a bit shooting the ball, but gave Canada 34 minutes of outstanding defense. Rautins (who along with Gallimore kept them in the tournament with 25 (gallimore) and 16 (Rautins) (most of which came in the 2nd half) Struggled a bit shooting, he shot 2 for 8 from downtown.. Him and gallimore appear to be their best shooters.. Rautins is lights out when he is on. Gallimore hit 5 threes against Israel. Vlad Kuljanin has continued his efficient play with 12 and 6 in 21 minutes. 

The story of the night though was LeVon (not LeBRON lol) Kendall who went crazy for 40 points on 16/22 shooting, 2 for 2 from downtown and 6/12 from the free throw line. The kid has no conscience.. Reppin Canada to the fullest. 


I think gallimore was guarding Gay or Reddick and Doornekamp was guarding Gay or Curtis Withers (who went 2/11) but had 10 boards.. 

Canada beat them despite shooting 21% less from the free throw line (20/25 for 80% from USA and 16/27 for 59% from Canada)

Canada with a BIG WIN!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Nice, was this game on TSN?


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

Jwill55gRizZ said:


> Canada beat team usa in Argentina 93-90 in Overtime.. Levon Kendall for Canada scored 40 points!!!! Other notables were Aaron Doornekamp with 10 points, 9 boards, and 3 assists.. Also Garry Gallimore (whom had a 25 point effort yesterday against Isreal in a come-from-behind victory to make the playoff round) struggle a bit shooting the ball, but gave Canada 34 minutes of outstanding defense. Rautins (who along with Gallimore kept them in the tournament with 25 (gallimore) and 16 (Rautins) (most of which came in the 2nd half) Struggled a bit shooting, he shot 2 for 8 from downtown.. Him and gallimore appear to be their best shooters.. Rautins is lights out when he is on. Gallimore hit 5 threes against Israel. Vlad Kuljanin has continued his efficient play with 12 and 6 in 21 minutes.
> 
> The story of the night though was LeVon (not LeBRON lol) Kendall who went crazy for 40 points on 16/22 shooting, 2 for 2 from downtown and 6/12 from the free throw line. The kid has no conscience.. Reppin Canada to the fullest.
> 
> ...



Heres the boxscore from the Isreal game http://www.fibaamericas.com/fnabox.asp?g=A&n=14&r=4518

and heres the boxscore from the USA game - http://www.fibaamericas.com/fnabox.asp?g=36&n=A&r=4519


and here are pictures








Aaron Doornekamp and Garry Gallimore hyping each other up









The game heard round the world'...









USA BENCH


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Nice, was this game on TSN?



Not that i know of..


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

wow, what an upset, USA blows everyone out and loses to Canada


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Kendall was awesome playing for Kitsilano in the BC provincials a few years back.. I figured it was only a matter of time before he started showing what he could do. I was so happy when I heard about this, hopefully we can continue winning and finish in 1st!


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Great win for Canada!! :banana: Does this mean USA's out of the tournament now?


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

How embarassing... And it said Rudy Gay and JJ Redick were a part of this team?


----------

